# Rothschild collection(seriously pic heavy) dead animal warning lol



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Thought i'd post all these together in herp chat even though it covers all areas and is more day out pics of whats at tring, went there with the missus and kids last week and theres tens of thousands of species, ok not everyones cup of tea but interesting all the same, this is just a small collection of the hundreds of pics i took lol

first a few of the inverts


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Next, some overviews of some of the rooms


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

my two girls










mammals

eldest with tiger










youngest with aye aye



















missus with white rhino


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

tazmanian tiger, worth going just for that




























both types of egg layers


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

didn't get many fish or birds, but heres a couple, daughter was amazed as size of ray



















now to the herps

shelled


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

lizards, crocs and tuatara

firstly the tuatara, my fav herp


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

this komodos not real




























prehistoric casts

giant sloth



















cant remember the name of this one:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

And the snakes




























eldest next to a 'conda










youngest with a retic



















some weren't that well preserved










like this corn, think its been painted and heavily lacquered










gabboon skull


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

and thats your lot:lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

That is an awesome set of pics of an awesome display!

Where is this?! I'd love to go! Bet is too far up north though


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> cant remember the name of this one:lol2:


Looks like some kind of _Glyptodon_??


Great set of photos you've got there - where abouts in the country is it? If it's not too far I might have to take a trip sometime...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Crownan said:


> That is an awesome set of pics of an awesome display!
> 
> Where is this?! I'd love to go! Bet is too far up north though


no its i tring, just near the m25, free entry too:no1:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to go there all the time when I lived in Watford...do they still have the collection of stuffed dogs...the bulldog always made me laugh....dont think they were done by the worlds finest Taxidermists...good day out though....my kind of thing OH thinks I am mad going to look at stuffed dead animals!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bluetongued said:


> I used to go there all the time when I lived in Watford...do they still have the collection of stuffed dogs...the bulldog always made me laugh....dont think they were done by the worlds finest Taxidermists...good day out though....my kind of thing OH thinks I am mad going to look at stuffed dead animals!!


 
yeah, the dogs are still there, its interesting to see how different some of the breeds were, the daschund its about 4times the size of what they are now, i wanted to go purely to see the tazmanian tiger as you wont be seeing these alive anytime soon:bash:

it was a shark exhibition on this time, but we'll keep an eye out for future events


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my great grandad was the keeper there!!

my mum was born just round the corner from there lol! so whenever we go to my aunts we go there and whipsnade zoo!!!

but the lions have such sad faces


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow i really want to go there :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

badboiboom said:


> my great grandad was the keeper there!!
> 
> my mum was born just round the corner from there lol! so whenever we go to my aunts we go there and whipsnade zoo!!!
> 
> but the lions have such sad faces


You'd have a sad face too if you'd been stuffed :lol2:


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> You'd have a sad face too if you'd been stuffed :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the pics. I'm going there as soon as I get chance. Being a biologist that place looks right up my street. Just like the natural history museum in dublin.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, i love Tings Zoological Museum. Not been in years but it's not changed. Really interesting. The animals they have there are awesome. Highly recommended to go and see!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

The horniman museum (in that most charming of London neighbourhoods - Lewisham) is very similar. They have a splendid stuffed Walrus - worth the trip for that alone.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

gtm said:


> The horniman museum (in that most charming of London neighbourhoods - Lewisham) is very similar. They have a splendid stuffed Walrus - worth the trip for that alone.


yup got one of them too:lol2:, just couldn't post em all:lol2:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha Ha I used to go to the Horniman aswell when I used to live in Peckham.
They have a great music section when I lived there !!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a walrus? I'll made a nice little pond for it in the back garden.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

gtm said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a walrus? I'll made a nice little pond for it in the back garden.


Always like to look at live animals but I must admit the fascinations in this type of thing.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

it looks like such an interesting place, must be very interesting to see species close up (OK there dead) that you normally wouldn't get to see!! think i am deff going to have a trip down there


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It's an amazing collection they have there - we went on our honeymoon (ok, a strange choice I know!)
Rothschild had a bit of a thing for albinos too - there are a lot of albino things there... I don't remember all the reptiles though - I think I need to go again! It's only about 1/2 hour from me, no excuse not to really.


----------

